# Dog day care?



## Eamon (Mar 5, 2009)

Is there any service here, that will pick up your dog in mornings, and then drop them off in evening...just like a doggy day care...if so number please


----------



## Chocoholic (Oct 29, 2012)

Several do that, but it's always easier if you can drop and pick the pooch up. Positive Paws in Al Barsha, have a great day care that my boy goes to. Dogs need to have behaviour assessments first though, as they're all running around together.

They have a page on facebook and a website.


----------



## s&s (Apr 9, 2012)

Urban tails specialise in doggy day care. I have been using them for over a year now. They collect and drop off. Very professional but most important, they love dogs!!call urban tails 04 884 8847 or visit their Facebook page urban tails pet resort .


----------

